# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Health Alert

## crashdive123

You may not be traveling to the region, but is somebody you know going?  How about the store clerk that just waited on you?  Just something to be aware of and keep an eye on.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> You may not be traveling to the region, but is somebody you know going?  How about the store clerk that just waited on you?  Just something to be aware of and keep an eye on.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1


Scientists were trying to determine if the deaths involved the same new strain of swine flu that sickened seven people in Texas and California

That's a pretty broad "region" to encompass Cali, Texas, and Mexico City.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

do you think that dense populations can play a role? you dont hear about that stuff in wobegon

----------


## Sourdough

> do you think that dense populations can play a role? you dont hear about that stuff in wobegon



Which is why some not only have retreats, but drop back retreats, and then drop back cache's, and prepay their bills 6 months, so they do not have to fetch the mail.

What is most interesting is this just hit some public information centers, but has been front page on the business information for three days, go figure.

----------


## wareagle69

where, behind the rabbit?

----------


## Rick

See? That's what I'll be looking for...a mail box with lots of letters that tell me you fell back to your cache. 

The good news on the seven in Texas and California is all of them survived.

Erun - You bet it has to do with population density. How do you catch a cold from someone if your nearest neighbor is 70 miles on the other side of the mountain? On the other hand, when my four grandkids walk in after spending the week at school, you can almost see the viruses and bacteria dripping off them. 

"Oh, look dear, the grandkids just pulled in."
"Here's your kevlar suit and gas mask, honey."
"You are such a doll."

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Which is why some not only have retreats, but drop back retreats, and then drop back cache's, and prepay their bills 6 months, so they do not have to fetch the mail.
> 
> What is most interesting is this just hit some public information centers, but has been front page on the business information for three days, go figure.


they dont want to disturb the working community with hystaria level calamity.
they dont want poeple staying in thier homes

----------


## Rick

Over 7 people?

----------


## Sourdough

> Over 7 people?



That or the 60 Dead in Mexico. I still find it interesting that Bloomberg had it days ago.

----------


## Sourdough

:bat: We all "KNOW" that it is coming, that it is not if, but "WHEN" :bat:

----------


## Rick

Even 60 in Mexico is no big thing. 17 million Africans have died of AIDS. 3.3 million were children. 12 million have been orphaned. 8.8% of all adults in Africa are infected. And we should worry about 7 or even 60? HIV/AIDS is a pandemic of monumental proportions. And it's real...now. Yet no one seems overly concerned.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

The damage control offices deliberatly tell the public what they want us to know, and not on a real time basis only to prevent mass hysteria

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

not that thats a bad thing,if we trust them to tell us when we should be afraid.I dont know when i should be afraid so someone should tell me for me

----------


## Rick

You have to be kidding, right? Every news agency in the world has information before any governmental agency. And who is the "damage control offices"? Do you have any titles in mind?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

cbs news,abc news, the miami herald, ect...

----------


## Rick

Those are news agencies. Do you consider them damage control offices?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

they are instructed to tell you exactly whatever they are told to say, their "job" is keep you calm and ready for your workday. they control what every body knows, where would Calee be without the news? government puppets.Remember the Detroit Riots?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> they are instructed to tell you exactly whatever they are told to say, their "job" is keep you calm and ready for your workday. they control what every body knows, where would Calee be without the news? government puppets.Remember the Detroit Riots?


only if there is a disaster does the sherriff come by your house, any other event you get it from the news.( the sherriff lets them take care of the job of informing you) and im not saying a bad thing

----------


## Rick

Erun - You just condemned EVERY news person that works for every news agency. You can believe that if you want. I know a lot of dedicated news folks that are unbiased and report the truth. And here's something else to think about. You would never hear about things like Aru Ghraig, the Guantanamo Bay Detention Camp, friendly fire or even New Orleans after Katrina if the government controlled the media. 

Remy - Seriously? The medium of transmission matters? tainted blood transfusions in our own country? Infants that were infected because the disease crossed the placenta are at fault?  A pandemic does not care what its mode of transmission is. I would have expected you to take that stance. Isn't it naive for mankind to think it matters how a little "bug" travels? Aren't we the worst bug on the planet? 

"Oh my gosh! Is that Remy?"
"Yeah, he died yesterday. Dumb a** shook hands with the mailman on Monday."
"Really? Well he got what he deserved then. It's been all over the news. 'Hands to yourself!'"
"Exactly. Oh, careful. Your mask is slipping."

----------


## edr730

About twenty traveled from Mexico and brought the flu here to Nicaragua. I did take some virus medication, but I stopped taking it and I'm still trying to recover from the severe side effects.

----------


## Badawg

Living in San Diego and working in a very diverse environment, this is something I think about daily. In the last month I have worked closely with and shook hands with: Chinese, Japanese, Portuguese, Italian, German, French People.  Those are the new arrivals, and stay from anywhere from 3 months to 5 years. All are physically in my building as well as many other foreign nationals. And then I ride public transit home... 

Come to think of it I was deathly ill in March and had all the symptoms. Could I be patient zero??? I wash my hands a lot...

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

WE dont have a guarenteed place on this earth. Nor did the dino's. we must always find new ways to survive,do one thing long enough,an invader finds a weakness. we cant cure the common cold, and we want to reach out to deep space for mans survival?
right our scientists have taken care of.......

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Our government has publicly enamered the devastating power of  bio-warfare. i am sure all of our enemies are interested. so sickness and disease can be amplified?hhmmmm. do you think that our government has worked hard for "special" strains? we are on the verge of a serious out break. The Bird flu pandemic is all but forgoten by man, but its still out there waiting for its promised land of hosts. and that has me living in fear for my kids. I think we should put away some of those pizza places and start raising a few more intelligence development minded people.

----------


## Rick

Actually, they haven't publicly enamored it. Quite the opposite. in 1969, Nixon signed an Executive Order stopping production of biological weapons and in 1972 we signed the Biological and Toxic Weapons Convention. So, publicly, we don't enamor it. Does the U.S. still manufacture biologic pathogens? Sure, for a variety of reasons as does many other countries. Some are legitimate some are probably not.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

the Bio  thing is the reason for our current Irac effort. saddam used serron gas to murder the kurds. The presidents "weapons of mass destruction" im not speaking against anything, i meant to say that we tell every body what we fear th most and that gives an enemy "The most useful tool" By knowing what we are poised against.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> the Bio  thing is the reason for our current Irac effort. saddam used serron gas to murder the kurds. The presidents "weapons of mass destruction" im not speaking against anything, i meant to say that we tell every body what we fear th most and that gives an enemy "The most useful tool" By knowing what we are poised against.


It's misdirection through misinformation. They're not really afraid of the NBC agents. The government has super-neutralizing baking soda to take care of those. What they are really afraid of, and absolutely will never admit, is that someone may start a campaign against the US dropping 100's of 1000's of pink fluffy bunnies from bombers all over the US. 

THAT makes the secret squirrels in Washington pee their bed in the middle of the night.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I would like to see an education program that teaches our kids how to protect and prevent infection and loss of life due to Bio-chem. where is my white plastic suit and gas mask(gov. issue) how would it be if those went to the highest bidder, or how about if you make less than 50,000 a year you dont qualify for a gov. chem suit? every law enforcement officer has access to one wheres mine? if they might need one so do we.So wheres ours ? they are too expensive for us. they use those to clean up the piles of our dead unprotected bodies.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I would like to see an education program that teaches our kids how to protect and prevent infection and loss of life due to Bio-chem. where is my white plastic suit and gas mask(gov. issue) how would it be if those went to the highest bidder, or how about if you make less than 50,000 a year you dont qualify for a gov. chem suit? every law enforcement officer has access to one wheres mine? if they might need one so do we.So wheres ours ? they are too expensive for us. they use those to clean up the piles of our dead unprotected bodies.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing more information passed out, and something other than "You can protect yourself by lining the walls and windows of your home with duct tape and plastic drop cloths. Here's how to tape a piece of plastic to the wall."

Dude...what? Did you seriously just waste the money printing that drivel?

I understand it was the stick to subdue the barking public after 9/11 during the anthrax/white powder in envelopes scare. But seriously? Drop cloths and duct tape....

Not that I think they need to go as far as full disclosure, ya know, printing pamphlets with graphic images of some guys lips peeling off his skull because he got exposed to the wrong chemicals, but, at least toss a couple pages of valid information in that "Your Community" section of the phone book everyone reads or something. They should also issue EVERY citizen an NBC suit and ProMask with a valid filter. But then you'd have to have exchange points, and an RMA cycle for the filters, plus you'd have to find a way to PMCS everyone's mask once a month or so, and then the training as to how to use it....It's a logistic nightmare, and while the Bush administration might have been tempted to do it in the name of national security, I honestly think if you mentioned an "NBC attack" to the new administration you'd get a response along the lines of "We are not choosing to engage the NRA in a challenge of 2nd ammendment rights at this time..."

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

the us mail service touches every house every day, so the exchanges and presence of ability are already in place we could just expand on it and if we had a full production program think of the jobs and the GDP. the welfare of human life may not interest them but big money does.

----------


## Rick

Wouldn't it make MORE sense for the government to issue..oh, I don't know...say, smoke detectors...if you wanted to pay the additional taxes to do that? Wouldn't you think we stand a much better chance of dying of smoke inhalation from not having a detector in the house than by chemical attack. How about upping the ante just a smidgen and increase the training our kids receive on what to do in a case of a fire, some really basic first aid or what to do if someone touches you wrong? Or maybe...God forbid....SEX EDUCATION in school 'cause from the statistics they dang sure ain't gettin' it at home. 1/3 of all teenage girls will become pregnant in their teen age years. Take the money the feds would spend on suits and do something useful with it. 

Issuing kevlar suits is the same stuff that crippled New Orleans. "It's the governments job to move me and I'll sit right here until they do...say, was that a shrimp trawler that just blew past the window?"

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> the us mail service touches every house every day, so the exchanges and presence of ability are already in place we could just expand on it and if we had a full production program think of the jobs and the GDP. the welfare of human life may not interest them but big money does.


I guess. I mean, it could possibly be worked out, but, that's assuming that you can convince anyone outside of the uberparanoid like myself that it's a realistic possibility, and I don't think the average citizen wants to hear that. After 9/11 we were so overexposed to the "war on terror" and "snipers in DC" and "Will you get an anthraxgram in the mail?" and all the other crap the media wanted to sensationalize.  But now? The average citizen has become so complacent 8 years later that they see headlines like those and go "Oh god, not again. Aren't they finished with that yet? I wonder what Beyonce is up to...*click*" 

Complacency kills 

A lack of vigilance is what allowed 9/11 to happen in the first place. It's only a matter of time before it happens again.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Wouldn't it make MORE sense for the government to issue..oh, I don't know...say, smoke detectors...if you wanted to pay the additional taxes to do that? Wouldn't you think we stand a much better chance of dying of smoke inhalation from not having a detector in the house than by chemical attack. How about upping the ante just a smidgen and increase the training our kids receive on what to do in a case of a fire, some really basic first aid or what to do if someone touches you wrong? Or maybe...God forbid....SEX EDUCATION in school 'cause from the statistics they dang sure ain't gettin' it at home. 1/3 of all teenage girls will become pregnant in their teen age years. Take the money the feds would spend on suits and do something useful with it. 
> 
> Issuing kevlar suits is the same stuff that crippled New Orleans. "It's the governments job to move me and I'll sit right here until they do...say, was that a shrimp trawler that just blew past the window?"


rofl. See? My point exactly! Not that I don't agree with you 100% Rick, I do. But if you ask the average citizen (or anybody in the gooberment) whether it would make more sense to initiate a sex ed program, or a smoke detector program, or something along those lines, or if we should initiate a program to distribute NBC gear to every man woman and child and then swap it for free as they outgrow it or their body shape changes so it doesn't fit anymore, and then to exchange all 67 million cannisters once every two years, etc. etc. 

They'd laugh themselves silly before you got halfway through the NBC schpeel.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

useful things to me would include having a home that has a disaster/terrorist survival program combined into the 911 system so that my kids have a better chance being kids that lived. why should they drown in a flood when our gov. can accknowledge the danger and say "we are going to provide your home with a boat. if it was an interprise that makes money and jobs that would be useful and people would also be safer. I dont care move 1 million more people into tornado alley

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> useful things to me would include having a home that has a disaster/terrorist survival program combined into the 911 system so that my kids have a better chance being kids that lived. why should they drown in a flood when our gov. can accknowledge the danger and say "we are going to provide your home with a boat. if it was an interprise that makes money and jobs that would be useful and people would also be safer. I dont care move 1 million more people into tornado alley


I don't see how giving the  boat to the populace is going to make us money though...Sure, it creates a few jobs, but ultimately there is now a bigger deficit, because somewhere they had to get the funding for the materials and laber to build it, distribute it, and then eat the actual cost of the product. I damn sure don't want to be taxed anymore because someone was unwilling to stop going to starbucks twice a month so they could be equipped. 

I do think the ERT web sites and other "Be Prepared!" web sites need to advertise more and get their name out. But then, like I said, the average sheeple just don't want to think about this stuff. It stresses them out to bad.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

that says that the people of this society are not worth that much. all GDP producers,all of us. better pay for something that makes money.the people are expendable ,we overrun the planet like cows so it doesnt matter how many of us die theres more and better to replace us? i dont get it. it would be nice if i had some value. my back hasnt earned them enough for them to value my safty at home. why would you even board up your house, you should have saved yourself.

----------


## Rick

It doesn't have anything to do with thinking people have worth or not. It's not the government's job to take care of you. Life happens, short and simple. Be it flood, tornado, earthquake, hurricane or wild fire. You can't really expect the government to mitigate all of life's disasters. 

I'm neither big business nor the government and I don't want to pay for it. You live where you want to live and you take whatever risks the area has to offer. You pays your money and you takes your chances. 

If the government did all of that you'd be cryin' because "Big Brother" has too much control over your life.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> You pays your money and you takes your chances.


Ain't that the truth. Now can I get another three balls for a buck? I'm trying to win my lady here a cupie.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Swiss families are all given an M16, and gas masks, and training once a year for the entire family, women and children get the same training as men.


I'm going to have to investigate this. If you are correct and I will be applying for a visa very soon.  :Smile:  I almost went to live with a friend in Norway when I got out of the service, but for various reasons on my part the plan fell through. Everytime I think about it I want to shoot a handful of people.  :Smile:  I guess Switzerland is close enough. I could pretty much explore all of Scandinavia.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

that has always been the responsibility of government. why then would they "Protect" us from crooks,terrorists,foreclosure? thats not thier problem that people are effacted by those things, its life. let them tell you when you can be safe. a gov. like saddams, make us money or else. and no, were not going to help you.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> But, indirectly, it seems that maybe more than ever we must recognize that our survival greatly depends on our access to money.
> 
> Why money ?
> Because money is now becoming the corner stone of survival.
> Money will get you better chances of survival. Money is the new force behind power within the world of Man.
> Already, those who have money have better foods, better water, better medicine, better positions in the herd, better shelters, better reproductive chances and so on.
> 
> Money is synonymous to power...after all, isn't it those that possess the most that govern us ?


It's been this way since medieval times at least. Walking from town to town there was a chance you were going to get robbed by a highwayman. Money could buy you better weapons than a stick, leather or studded leather armor coat, training, metal tips for your arrows, food, etc. Sure, the skills to survive were handed down to almost everyone, but, that's because they had to or die. Ultimately though, that horse that required money to buy and feed makes it a lot EASIER to survive. So while I don't think money is MANDATORY to  survival, being able to purchase the best gear or whatever definitely helps. Even cheap gear will suffice for a short time though, usually.  But, it's your mentality that makes or breaks your survival. I can survive in the city without money, or the woods. What I do may not be considered "legal" (and no, I'm not strongarming anyone, but I am talking about pilfering a meal here or there, because, ya know, supermarkets are where I find 90% of my wild edibles in an urban environment) but I can survive without money.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

my vision of a country is a people that think for tommorow,i would do something about the flooding, the tornados,i would move every body out of La

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Yes and no.
> Can we survive without money ? Of course.
> But does money give you better chances of survival ? 
> 
> Remember...most individuals do not have your knowledge or experience.
> 
> And yes...back then money was power too. But as you said, most individuals had knowledge based on necessities...this knowledge is long gone, because money has gradually replaced this knowledge.
> 
> 200 years ago, most hunted, knew how to butcher game and most had a wide knowledge of wild edibles, and skills rooted in survival blanketed most families.
> ...


this is true, the NRA is a good seat to try and revive some of thoe things, if one could probe the public we might find that peolpe would buy into "Modernized survival". those not in the woods things that are so important. planting forests for wild fire prevention, inteligent manipulations that can "improve" so much if we would "APROVE"

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Yes and no.
> Can we survive without money ? Of course.
> But does money give you better chances of survival ? 
> 
> Remember...most individuals do not have your knowledge or experience.
> 
> And yes...back then money was power too. But as you said, most individuals had knowledge based on necessities...this knowledge is long gone, because money has gradually replaced this knowledge.
> 
> 200 years ago, most hunted, knew how to butcher game and most had a wide knowledge of wild edibles, and skills rooted in survival blanketed most families.
> ...


Ok, I can agree with that.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

it seems to me that if we can employ a nation to to fight a war like ww2 we could spend an equal amount of effort into something that thinks about life and prosperity for every body. 800 million dollars a day to drop bombs on Irac? how did that pay us "HIGHER MORTGAGE RATES" and a nation in economic crisis. thanks guys for the sars outbreak! just a travel nest extra that nobody is responsible for. i dont buy it.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

there may be no chance for eutopia, thats gone. our struggle for survival is just begining.if I could do something for my decendants survival that worked, my life would have had quality. i dont think that the newest thing in video games is one of those things. a good suggestion for industry is move out into space and produce your poisons there instead of in my house!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

All we have to do is get serious about solving the problems. SURVIVING in space IS the step toward the SURVIVAL of mankind.we can preserve our planet by garbaging up space instead of our atmosprere. a poverty nation cant pay for space industry. so we poison our children and leave them a demolished plant that is dieing from polution that we could take somewhere else. i dont buy that there is nothing we can do. were are too poor to do any thing

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

that same industy can turn around the polution problem, have you ever seen some body that was deformed because of polution? what if one of your grand kids was one of them? do you think that those industries could have produced toxins somewhere safe away from people? cant do it on earth. so the computer will have to move out to space an help toxin producing industries do thier work out there. with no toxin introduction into the environment all of us will live an improved quality of life.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

the quality is me not having cancer because i live near television factory. i can strive for something better than there is nothing i can do.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

what I mean is that we made a big mess to get to our present technology, and its time to stop and clean up our garbage, for centuries we relied on the enviroment to do that for us. that doesnt work any more.we have to start doing the things that do work.getting the garbage off of our planet is a main issue

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

we cant even trust that our food is safe to eat, even fresh spinich could deliver your death sentance. and who checks the food? we need intelectual control over a lot of things that we let go for granted.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I agree that it wont happen tommorow, and toxins are every where. we understand what they are, now manipulate some day the student has to become the master

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

we cant take that back, but future plans could be made. population growth on a world scale is increasing. so mabe things will improve,the best invention is born of need.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> lol...i can't keep up with you.
> You obviously have a lot invested in this.


i have worked on a proposal for nasa for 8 years i am nearing completion of my presentation

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

mabe once we get out there we will discover what prevents viruses from propagating.take away the seasons and earth gravity we can see them from another perspective.

----------


## trax

Man, I can't keep up with you guys anymore. Things that I can't adapt to that are going to kill me. The government of the people, by the people, for the people not responsible to the people? Maybe the people should choose their own governement...wait a second...never mind. Personal responsibility? Yeah, since I'm doomed anyway I think I'll just go out and play with the centaurs and river nymphs.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

now that sounds more like it! there is hope men, lets find the paths togather,and be free

----------


## trax

> Using "river nymph" in a conversation about viruses.
> Check.


There is just NO good way to respond to that.  :Blushing:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

whistle , whistle, (geting out my Jefferson starship cd)

----------


## canid

> do you think that dense populations can play a role? you dont hear about that stuff in wobegon


sure you do. when i was living in Idaho, there was a nasty epidemic in the small mountain towns of norovirus.

i'd say the closer and more tight-nit the community, the greater the risk of community acquired disease. this works for tight-nit towns aswell as tight-packed cities.

all it takes is one person to bring it in.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I know thats what i meant by that. rural areas seem less dramatic with sickness, dense areas are under barrages of different things semonilla in spinich!

----------


## canid

again, that's not an urban thing. that salmonella [and the spinach it resides in] came from a rural area.

----------


## Rick

"I think I have it. Erun said move the dump from down here in the lower left corner to right here. That's it!"

"Uh, excuse me but that's where Remy said the swine flu is."

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Ha! er..umm. (feverishly getting out my Marshall Tucker cds) say that again the music was too loud!

----------


## Omid

A dangerous new strain of Swine Flu has broken out in Mexico killing 81 people. Another 20 died in Chicago. What can we do if this breaks out in our area?

I am pretty sure this is a virus, not a bacteria, and so cannot be killed with antibiotics! It turns out that this comes from pigs, so farmers beware.

What is swine flu?
Swine Influenza (swine flu) is a respiratory disease of pigs caused by type A influenza viruses. Outbreaks of swine flu happen regularly in pigs. People do not normally get swine flu, but human infections can and do happen. Most commonly, human cases of swine flu happen in people who are around pigs but it’s possible for swine flu viruses to spread from person to person also.

Are there human infections with swine flu in the U.S.?
In late March and early April 2009, cases of human infection with swine influenza A (H1N1) viruses were first reported in Southern California and near San Antonio, Texas. CDC and local and state health agencies are working together to investigate this situation.

Is this swine flu virus contagious?
CDC has determined that this virus is contagious and is spreading from human to human. However, at this time, it not known how easily the virus spreads between people.

What are the signs and symptoms of swine flu in people?
The symptoms of swine flu in people are similar to the symptoms of regular human flu and include fever, cough, sore throat, body aches, headache, chills and fatigue. Some people have reported diarrhea and vomiting associated with swine flu. In the past, severe illness (pneumonia and respiratory failure) and deaths have been reported with swine flu infection in people. Like seasonal flu, swine flu may cause a worsening of underlying chronic medical conditions.

How serious is swine flu infection?
Like seasonal flu, swine flu in humans can vary in severity from mild to severe. Between 2005 until January 2009, 12 human cases of swine flu were detected in the U.S. with no deaths occurring. However, swine flu infection can be serious. In September 1988, a previously healthy 32-year-old pregnant woman in Wisconsin was hospitalized for pneumonia after being infected with swine flu and died 8 days later. A swine flu outbreak in Fort Dix, New Jersey occurred in 1976 that caused more than 200 cases with serious illness in several people and one death.

How do you catch swine flu?
Spread of swine flu can occur in two ways:

    * Through contact with infected pigs or environments contaminated with swine flu viruses.
    * Through contact with a person with swine flu. Human-to-human spread of swine flu has been documented also and is thought to occur in the same way as seasonal flu. Influenza is thought to spread mainly person-to-person through coughing or sneezing of infected people.

Are there medicines to treat swine flu?
Yes. CDC recommends the use of oseltamivir or zanamivir for the treatment and/or prevention of infection with these swine influenza viruses. Antiviral drugs are prescription medicines (pills, liquid or an inhaler) that fight against the flu by keeping flu viruses from reproducing in your body. If you get sick, antiviral drugs can make your illness milder and make you feel better faster. They may also prevent serious flu complications. For treatment, antiviral drugs work best if started soon after getting sick (within 2 days of symptoms).

How long can an infected person spread swine flu to others?
People with swine influenza virus infection should be considered potentially contagious as long as they are symptomatic and possible for up to 7 days following illness onset. Children, especially younger children, might potentially be contagious for longer periods.

What can I do to protect myself from getting sick?
There is no vaccine available right now to protect against swine flu. There are everyday actions that can help prevent the spread of germs that cause respiratory illnesses like influenza. Take these everyday steps to protect your health:

    * Cover your nose and mouth with a tissue when you cough or sneeze. Throw the tissue in the trash after you use it.
    * Wash your hands often with soap and water, especially after you cough or sneeze. Alcohol-based hand cleaners are
      also effective.
    * Try to avoid close contact with sick people.
    * If you get sick with influenza, CDC recommends that you stay home from work or school and limit contact with others to keep from infecting them. Avoid touching your eyes, nose or mouth. Germs spread
      this way.

What should I do if I get sick?
If you live in San Diego County or Imperial County California or Guadalupe County, Texas and become ill with influenza-like symptoms, including fever, body aches, runny nose, sore throat, nausea, or vomiting or diarrhea, you may want to contact their health care provider, particularly if you are worried about your symptoms. Your health care provider will determine whether influenza testing or treatment is needed.

If you are sick, you should stay home and avoid contact with other people as much as possible to keep from spreading your illness to others.

If you become ill and experience any of the following warning signs, seek emergency medical care.

In children emergency warning signs that need urgent medical attention include:

    * Fast breathing or trouble breathing
    * Bluish skin color
    * Not drinking enough fluids
    * Not waking up or not interacting
    * Being so irritable that the child does not want to be held
    * Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough
    * Fever with a rash

In adults, emergency warning signs that need urgent medical attention include:

    * Difficulty breathing or shortness of breath
    * Pain or pressure in the chest or abdomen
    * Sudden dizziness
    * Confusion
    * Severe or persistent vomiting

Can I get swine influenza from eating or preparing pork?
No. Swine influenza viruses are not spread by food. You cannot get swine influenza from eating pork or pork products. Eating properly handled and cooked pork products is safe.

    * Links to non-federal organizations are provided solely as a service to our users. These links do not constitute an endorsement of these organizations or their programs by CDC or the federal government, and none should be inferred. CDC is not responsible for the content of the individual organization Web pages found at these links.

    * Text size:
    * s
    * m
    * l
    * xl

    * Email page
    * Print page
    * Bookmark and share
          o Add this to...
          o Favorites
          o Del.icio.us
          o Digg
          o Facebook
          o Google Bookmarks
          o Yahoo MyWeb

    * Download page
    * Subscribe to RSS
    * Follow on Twitter
    * Watch Video/Podcast

View page in

    * Español (Spanish)

Get email updates

To receive email updates about this page, enter your email address:
Enter Email Address Submit Button What's this?
Contact Us:

    * Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
      1600 Clifton Rd
      Atlanta, GA 30333
    * 800-CDC-INFO
      (800-232-4636)
      TTY: (888) 232-6348
      24 Hours/Every Day
    * cdcinfo@cdc.gov

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/swineflu_you.htm

----------


## Sourdough

Did I read that for older Males the best defense is drink lots of liquid, of the rich golden amber color. And that the generics like Budweiser, Coors, & Miller work fine for hydration......... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Rick

Omid - Please get your facts straight. To date, no one in the U.S. has died from the swine flu. Twenty cases have been confirmed in the U.S. (as of this writing) but no one has died.

----------


## crashdive123

> Did I read that for older Males the best defense is drink lots of liquid, of the rich golden amber color. And that the generics like Budweiser, Coors, & Miller work fine for hydration.........


It must be true then.

Here are the latest headlines from Drudge regarding the topicl





> JANET: EVENTS DO NOT WARRANT TESTING OF PLANE PASSENGERS FROM MEXICO...
> 
> 'NO EVIDENCE' OF BIO-TERROR...
> 
> CALDERON TELLS MEXICANS TO STAY CALM, COOPERATE WITH AUTHORITIES...
> 
> CDC RECOMMENDS PLANNING FOR SCHOOL CLOSURES...
> 
> Positive: NYC students...
> ...

----------


## mountain mama

My neighbor was just commenting on the fact that the grocery stores here are taking advantage of the swine flu by upping the price of pork products....can anyone here please tell me what the link is to pork and the swine flu, other than just name alone?

----------


## crashdive123

None whatsoever - unless they're doing the butchering in the back room.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

all of this is un-nerving.and it kind of ups the definition of "survival" we cant just build a shelter and hunt for food any more, there is so much more to it than that.

----------


## mcfd45

> the Bio  thing is the reason for our current Irac effort. saddam used serron gas to murder the kurds. The presidents "weapons of mass destruction" im not speaking against anything, i meant to say that we tell every body what we fear th most and that gives an enemy "The most useful tool" By knowing what we are poised against.


I am gonna have to call you on this one.  Sarin is a chemical weapon not a biological.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

thats true,it is. my intent was to point out that weapons of mass destruction prompt us into action and someone could take advantage of that.

----------


## mcfd45

Everybody just needs to calm down and think for a second.  Man has been around for thousands of years,  until the 20th century and modern medicine our life expectancy was less than 50 years old.  Now we regularly hit the 100 mark.   We have survived and we are better equipped now than ever.  

We have an outbreak, not an epidemic, not a pandemic, an outbreak.  What this means is we have discovered a virus that we either didn't know about or we knew it couldn't cross to humans.  I am not 100% sure but I think this is all new to us.  
We have a strain of H1N1.  This is similar to the avian flu that we were watching earlier.  The CDC has issued an ADVISORY about it.  The National Stockpile has begun staging supplies in the confirmed areas to speed up a response to a pandemic.  Wash your hands and you will be fine.  Antivirals are terrible on the body, been there done that.

As far as erun suggesting that the government spend money to give us suits and train us in there use I think it is rediculous.  It would do nothing but to send fear and spend money.  Every cop in america does not have access to a suit,  I have access to one and it cost the state of MI millions just to get the different regions to have supplies and we still havent trained everybody in there use.  The PAPRs are inspected every 3 months and the filters and tape are only good for about a year.  The filters cost 80 bucks a piece.  one purifier has 3.  so 3 time 300 million times 80 equals (the calculator on my phone doesnt go that high).   Thats just the filters.  Not mentioning buying the suits, training people, buying new suits for the idiots that thought it would be a good idea to use them for an unneeded situation.  Plus have you ever worn a PAPR?  They suck, they take up a gym bag sized space and they are limited on battery supply.  We could spend the time and money elsewhere with better results.  

I think the government is handling this situation pretty good.  They Identified the problem early, we will see what else happens.  

remain calm, wash your hands (hand sanitizer won't kill viruses), and reevealuate your emergency plan.

----------


## crashdive123

To add to what mcfd45 said, when you read the headline that the US has declared a health emergency, it is true.  It is no different than what is done prior to a hurricane.  Agencies are mobilized, communications are set up, etc.  It is definitly something to watch, but panic or causing panic does not help at all.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

our gov. goes through great lengths to ensure that we dont have  panic stricken, hysterical masses of citisens barking angry demands

----------


## mcfd45

> our gov. goes through great lengths to ensure that we dont have  panic stricken, hysterical masses of citisens barking angry demands


Riiiiiiiight........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tonester

> That or the 60 Dead in Mexico. I still find it interesting that Bloomberg had it days ago.


i actually read that 86 people in mexico have been killed by the swine flu

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Everybody just needs to calm down and think for a second.  Man has been around for thousands of years,  until the 20th century and modern medicine our life expectancy was less than 50 years old.  Now we regularly hit the 100 mark.   We have survived and we are better equipped now than ever.  
> 
> We have an outbreak, not an epidemic, not a pandemic, an outbreak.  What this means is we have discovered a virus that we either didn't know about or we knew it couldn't cross to humans.  I am not 100% sure but I think this is all new to us.  
> We have a strain of H1N1.  This is similar to the avian flu that we were watching earlier.  The CDC has issued an ADVISORY about it.  The National Stockpile has begun staging supplies in the confirmed areas to speed up a response to a pandemic.  Wash your hands and you will be fine.  Antivirals are terrible on the body, been there done that.
> 
> As far as erun suggesting that the government spend money to give us suits and train us in there use I think it is rediculous.  It would do nothing but to send fear and spend money.  Every cop in america does not have access to a suit,  I have access to one and it cost the state of MI millions just to get the different regions to have supplies and we still havent trained everybody in there use.  The PAPRs are inspected every 3 months and the filters and tape are only good for about a year.  The filters cost 80 bucks a piece.  one purifier has 3.  so 3 time 300 million times 80 equals (the calculator on my phone doesnt go that high).   Thats just the filters.  Not mentioning buying the suits, training people, buying new suits for the idiots that thought it would be a good idea to use them for an unneeded situation.  Plus have you ever worn a PAPR?  They suck, they take up a gym bag sized space and they are limited on battery supply.  We could spend the time and money elsewhere with better results.  
> 
> I think the government is handling this situation pretty good.  They Identified the problem early, we will see what else happens.  
> 
> remain calm, wash your hands (hand sanitizer won't kill viruses), and reevealuate your emergency plan.


its nice to know that in an attack you will be prorected where my family is not . i guess your million dollar suit is for cleaning up our worthless dead bodies. but you and your friends and families ars safe. wheres my safe suit? how do you have access and none of us do? oppression of a poverty nation of people kept powerless and unprotected so that we "DEPEND" on our gov,(who is protected). that is discusting.i dont agree, if we dont need one; you dont need one (any every cop in america does have access to one. i dont believe that one! one of those dont tell the public venues...... in the event of an attack i would just take one right off of someones back. i intend to get my suit when i need it. you dont care about me having a safe suit; i dont mind taking yours.103 daeths and climbing? Thats my bio suit that you have access too!!!!!

----------


## Rick

The number of suspected deaths in Mexico now stands at 103. 22 deaths are actually confirmed as of this writing. 

Canada has six confirmed cases all in Nova Scotia I think and the US number still stands at 20, none of which have been fatal. 

I can only guess why Mexico has seen so many deaths and no other country including New Zealand, Brazil, Canada and the U.S. have yet to see a death associated with this strain of flu (if indeed it is the same strain). Perhaps availability to early treatment? Who knows. 

@mcfd45 - I like the way you think. A calm head and a steady had in any emergency is huge asset. A question for you. You said the PAPR filters and tape are only good for a year. I've never been one to invest in such things but I was wondering why they are only good for a year. Do you know?

----------


## Rick

Jeepers, Erun. Calm down. He said every cop in America does NOT have a suit. I doubt any (or very few) police officers on this forum have one. And outside of their HAZMAT department (which ECR may be a part of) I doubt many departments even have access to them. They might have Tyvek for body fluids and the like but I doubt they have PAPRs. 

If you are that concerned about having a suit and respirator for yourself and your family then go buy them. You can pick them up for a couple of grand each. Then you'll have piece of mind. 

Personally, I don't WANT the government spending my tax dollars friviously. There are more important, more pressing issues than pandemic to worry about. I can name about 100 just off the top of my head. If you think you need a suit, go buy it.

----------


## crashdive123

> its nice to know that in an attack you will be prorected where my family is not . i guess your million dollar suit is for cleaning up our worthless dead bodies. but you and your friends and families ars safe. wheres my safe suit? how do you have access and none of us do? oppression of a poverty nation of people kept powerless and unprotected so that we "DEPEND" on our gov,(who is protected). that is discusting.i dont agree, if we dont need one; you dont need one (any every cop in america does have access to one. i dont believe that one! one of those dont tell the public venues...... in the event of an attack i would just take one right off of someones back. i intend to get my suit when i need it.


A couple of points on your statements here, hope I don't offend, but I'll leave that for you to decide if I did or not.




> wheres my safe suit?


Since it is something that you feel so strongly about, go out and buy them.  If you cannot afford them, take a second job, forego some of the things in your life that are not essential until you can.  


> how do you have access and none of us do?


Probably due to career choices.  I had access to a submarine due to my career choices which was prettly good at keeping the personnel isolated either from exposure, or the public from exposure should we become infected.  


> oppression of a poverty nation of people kept powerless and unprotected


I disagree with your statement implying that we are intentionally being opressed to keep us in poverty.  Those that find themselves in poverty (for the most part) are there due to the choices they have made in their lives.  


> in the event of an attack i would just take one right off of someones back.


 Then you will probably be killed.  Who will look out for your family then?


> i intend to get my suit when i need it


Obviously this is of great concern to you.  Start now.  The "suit" is not the magic pill.  You can only live in one for so long.  The longest I ever spent in gear designed to protect (not the flu, but for radiation - but you get the idea) was 25 hours.  It was miserable - being tethered to an air fed mask by an 8 foot hose.  Learn what habits will help keep you safe.  Purchase items that will assist in that.  The "suit" is not for day to day living and will not be practical.  It is for clean up, for entering a known contaminated area.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

that wasnt my point. most attacks spawn from the gov. imposing law on foriegn countries. like afganistan. a lot of people agree that we should fend for our selves.i am not a thug , or a hoodlem. i just meant to say that the boi suit is for cleaning up a dead society that had no protection from retaiation inspired by our gov. its discusting how cheap every citisen is.they can afford to protect them selves with our tax money while we work harder they make them selves safer.its not the point of haveing a siut to wear,we are thrown out there to die and they stay safe? something doesnt sound right.you can speak for them,but they have left you to abandon also. those suits arent for survival they use them to clean up dead people. and that doesnt help me at all.we invented the garbage truck to prevent the million dollar trash pickup?. we citesens dont rank in the "protected" catagory.if they want us to fight terror they should help protect us.it shouldnt be me buy it my self,

----------


## crashdive123

Well, you are certainly entitled to your beliefs.  I suppose it is just best for me to say that I disagree with your assessment and leave it at that.

----------


## Rick

I'm sorry. I don't understand your position. Health care workers and some other first responders DESERVE special equipment. I don't have a problem spending tax dollars to protect them any more than I do spending bucks to protect the troops. We ask them all to walk into harms way. The least we can do is say, "Here, take this PAPR with you and good luck with that". 

But I don't need one. There is nothing to protect me from and it's just dollars down the bunny hole. Outbreaks of influenza occur all the time. Occasionally, an outbreak is more serious than normal but given the level of tracking, reporting and medical care it's a lot more difficult for a pandemic to get started and to continue. Notice, I said more difficult, not impossible.

----------


## mcfd45

> The number of suspected deaths in Mexico now stands at 103. 22 deaths are actually confirmed as of this writing. 
> 
> Canada has six confirmed cases all in Nova Scotia I think and the US number still stands at 20, none of which have been fatal. 
> 
> I can only guess why Mexico has seen so many deaths and no other country including New Zealand, Brazil, Canada and the U.S. have yet to see a death associated with this strain of flu (if indeed it is the same strain). Perhaps availability to early treatment? Who knows. 
> 
> @mcfd45 - I like the way you think. A calm head and a steady had in any emergency is huge asset. A question for you. You said the PAPR filters and tape are only good for a year. I've never been one to invest in such things but I was wondering why they are only good for a year. Do you know?


I am not 100% sure about the filters.  Maybe they think worry about it sitting in my ambulance for a year going from -10 degrees up to 120 in the summer sun?  (i don't know)  I do know the tape is not just duct tape, it has special absorbant stuff in it that absorbs.  In a pinch duct tape will work, but if we are gonna spend millions to outfit our crews we figured we should spend the extra $ and do it right.

----------


## mcfd45

> that wasnt my point. most attacks spawn from the gov. imposing law on foriegn countries. like afganistan. a lot of people agree that we should fend for our selves.i am not a thug , or a hoodlem. i just meant to say that the boi suit is for cleaning up a dead society that had no protection from retaiation inspired by our gov. its discusting how cheap every citisen is.they can afford to protect them selves with our tax money while we work harder they make them selves safer.its not the point of haveing a siut to wear,we are thrown out there to die and they stay safe? something doesnt sound right.you can speak for them,but they have left you to abandon also. those suits arent for survival they use them to clean up dead people. and that doesnt help me at all.we invented the garbage truck to prevent the million dollar trash pickup?. we citesens dont rank in the "protected" catagory.if they want us to fight terror they should help protect us.it shouldnt be me buy it my self,


What attacks in afghanistan are you talking about?  Post a link please?

Perhaps you don't know about me let me explain who I am and what I do.  I am an EMT serving metro detroit.  The company I work for is part of the Casualty Transport System (CTS).  We have been given PAPRs and decon equipment to respond to CBRNE disasters, we have been given training for the use of the PAPRs and response to a disaster.  When it happens we will be there to set up a mobile hospital (350 beds), and provide care for those that need it.  The suits do not go home with me, I don't have access for my family to have a suit.  If you want a suit so bad go and buy one or get involved someway, join a CERT (not sure if they do or not), get your EMT license.  The suits are meant for people that are serving the public and cleaning the mess up, not for some guy to get his hands on one and wear it around his house, to the store, church, work, take a picnic in it.  They are meant for response, not prevention.  So tell me when we have a CBRNE emergency what services can you offer to help us?  Hmmmm?  Tell me why you should get a suit?  The law says they are required to provide me with protection prior to sending me into a hot zone.  The law will most likely make it illegal to enter or exit the hot zone.

I would really really reaaaaaaaaally advise against stealing a suit, or killing one of us to get a suit.  1: is the suit new or used?  2: cops would be on you like white on rice. 3: you would get thrown in jail, I bet they have a good infection control policy in play there.  4: you arent  trained in the use of them so why risk it?

If you are still looking for a suit you would have to get a PAPR, not a mask but a hood styled suit.  They are generally more expensive than a mask style setup.  go ahead and tell me why you can't use a mask.

----------


## trax

Well clearly, as far as wardrobe goes, my tinfoil hat is not long enough on it's own anymore. Nevertheless, I'm kind of liking what mcfd45 said about a health alert. All these numbers of dead people in Mexico City? So what about the rest of Mexico? Because if it's only in Mexico City then you have to say that's the numbers for the whole country anyway and it's a city of what millions and millions and millions..so uh, how many people died of old age in the same time frame?

Sorry folks, people die...

----------


## crashdive123

Just a bit of info for those seeking ways to take "normal" steps to help prevent problems.  http://www.cdc.gov/features/masksrespirators/

----------


## trax

> Just a bit of info for those seeking ways to take "normal" steps to help prevent problems.  http://www.cdc.gov/features/masksrespirators/


"normal"?? was that some kind of scurrilous underhanded sarcasm about my tinfoil hat? It keeps the aliens away pal, no mind probes here. HAH!

----------


## crashdive123

Must have been a moment of weakness.

----------


## crashdive123

Remember the last swine flu?  I was in the Navy at the time.  Everybody at my unit was inoculated.  Spent 3 days in bed, unable to get up (along with 90% of everybody else that was inoculated).  Now, how did the swine flu in 1976 affect the US population?  There was one death.  How did the inoculations affect the US population?  They stopped administering them after about 40 million - 32 deaths and 500 people paralyzed.  Hopefully this proves to not be too serious.

----------


## mcfd45

The masks they are handing out in NYC and Mexico are not respirators, they are just droplet masks.  I do not believe these will do any good to prevent you from getting the flu but rather help you from spreading it to others.

If one good thing comes out of this I hope all the hysteria and mania have people questioning why we don't put a wall up on our borders.  Even though you and I know it was brought back home by a bunhc of kids on spring break.

----------


## crashdive123

Watching and reading the news reports - there appears to be a great deal of panic in areas.  While individuals and governments should and must do what they can to prevent the spread of this, or any illness - I wonder if people realize that every year there are many cases of flu and deaths that result from it (yes, I realize this is not flu season).




> *How many people get sick or die from the flu every year?*
> Each flu season is unique, but it is estimated that, on average, approximately 5% to 20% of U.S. residents get the flu, and more than 200,000 persons are hospitalized for flu-related complications each year. About 36,000 Americans die on average per year from the complications of flu.


  Taken from CDC website - http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/qa/disease.htm

----------


## crashdive123

> All i care about is the mortality rate.
> 
> 40 confirmed cases in the US...0 deaths...that's 0%.
> In Mexico it is a different story.
> The last numbers i heard is more than a 1000 confirmed cases...more than 100 deaths.
> That's 10% so far.
> You know...10% is pretty high. 1 in 10 die...a lot bigger odds of dying than with the "common flu" each year...and as you said, those 36,000 americans died of complications, since most of those deaths are of a very specific age group...the elderly.
> 
> This week will tell if this flu will grow or just plateau.
> ...


Excellent post.  Plan and prepare.  As the threat shifts, the preparations should do the same.

----------


## wareagle69

i think as with the 1976 and 1918 flu we are at the end of the flue season, i will worry more as it makes its return in the fall

----------


## Link7881

> Scientists were trying to determine if the deaths involved the same new strain of swine flu that sickened seven people in Texas and California
> 
> That's a pretty broad "region" to encompass Cali, Texas, and Mexico City.


I believe that many scientists were trying to determine if those deaths are involved in the same new strain of swine flu or h1n1 virus that sickened seven people in Texas and California. My friend who is a Mountain view radiation oncologist
 said that we really have to be aware of these viruses. We should be prepared any time and always. Being prepared will help us avoid these flu that had strike the country and nearby countries too.

This is an excellent post!

----------


## Winnie

So what happens when your govt decides containment and treatment is no longer a viable option?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8130097.stm

As Wareagle said earlier, what worries me is when we start to see cases of seasonal flu. 
Viruses are very promiscuous and the likihood of seasonal and the H1N1 virus mingling to produce a more virulent strain are pretty good.
As Australia are now in their winter and seasonal flu is making an appearence it will be interesting to see what happens.
So still be on your guard, just because swine flu is no longer in the headlines, doesn't mean it's gone away.

----------


## Rick

Welcome link7881. Why not head over to our Introduction section and tells us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

I'm not certain how being prepared will help us avoid any illness. Communicable diseases are just that. Very often the virus is passed among hosts with little or no symptoms present.

----------

